# Free round going at Wokefield Park for 2 golfers Fri 25th March 15:02



## rickg (Mar 18, 2011)

Myself and Dean (8 Handicap Fireman played last year at the Addington GM meet) are playing Wokefield Park (Near Reading) next Friday 25th March at 15:02.

Looking to take on 2 Forum regulars. It won't cost you anything as Dean has blagged a freebie! 

Let me know if you're up for it.

Course details here:
http://www.golfalot.com/golf-course/wokefield-park.aspx


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm up for that Rick its just up the road for me.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 18, 2011)

This is what I love about golf. 15.02. It is so very precise. Anyone other than a golfer would say 3 o clock.

A bit tight for me, as I work til 13.30, and so would have 1 1/2 hours to get there. Google maps thinks 59 minutes, but A406, M40, M25, M4 on a friday makes me think not.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 18, 2011)

Hand goes up


----------



## rickg (Mar 18, 2011)

Well that was easy.......Sawtooth & JustOne it is then....thanks for the quick reply guys......just one question remains.....who will end up buying the drinks???

I'm going to be there early (I'm staying at the hotel as HID is having a Spa pampering session for her birthday).... So I'll be hitting balls on the range from around 13:00.

See you both next week!


----------



## PieMan (Mar 18, 2011)

If either have to pull-out, can I put myself down as first reserve please? Alternatively Murph might want to invite me to his place for a knock that afternoon.......!!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 18, 2011)

You are welcome if you want to play WH. Course is playing a bit short at the moment due to winter forward tees, and there are a few mats, but if you are looking for a game, then it can be arranged. alternatively, you could wait another couple of weeks and we'll be back on the real course? Could even do both?


----------



## PieMan (Mar 18, 2011)

Cheers Murph. Lets leave it a couple of weeks then and set something up when the course is playing as per normal. Will hopefully mean more chance of the weather being better as well!


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 18, 2011)

Looking to take on 2 Forum regulars.
		
Click to expand...

Great, looking forward to it, fourball match myself and Justone v you too? Or did I not read that correctly?

BTW I think I can stretch to buying a round afterwards especially as the round is free!!


----------



## rickg (Mar 18, 2011)

fourball match myself and Justone v you too? Or did I not read that correctly?
		
Click to expand...

It'll be you and JustOne against me and Dean. He plays at Ellesborough...he played at the Addington meet and the Help for Heroes days last year.....good golfer and a decent chap as well...


----------



## doc17 (Mar 19, 2011)

fourball match myself and Justone v you too? Or did I not read that correctly?
		
Click to expand...

It'll be you and JustOne against me and Dean. He plays at Ellesborough...he played at the Addington meet and the Help for Heroes days last year.....good golfer and a decent chap as well... 

Click to expand...

Rick you can always use my handle!!


----------



## JustOne (Mar 19, 2011)

Well that was easy.......Sawtooth & JustOne it is then
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Rick, I'll wear drab colours so we don't clash... no doubt you'll be dressed like a hookers handbag   

If I'm partnering Sawtooth then we need to make a strategy, I was thinking he could win as many holes as possible and I'll watch from the rough


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll be pleased to just chip in with a few holes so I dont come away thinking I was a complete passenger.


----------



## rickg (Mar 20, 2011)

no doubt you'll be dressed like a hookers handbag   

Click to expand...

Believe it or not I will be quite restrained next week. It's the wife's birthday so would be inappropriate if the attention was on my outfit instead of hers!!!


----------



## rickg (Mar 20, 2011)

Spoke to Dean (Doc17) earlier and he won his medal today with a 4 over gross so looks like you'll be getting an extra shot as this should bring him down to 7.

As posted on another thread earlier, I had a 3 over so we may be coming into form just at the right time, (or we'll have the worst round in history!!)

Gotta say I'm really looking forward to this game. I've got a nice warm up on Wednesday at St Georges Hill in the AGS (Aircraft Golfing Society) and I'm really pleased that I've been drawn in Snelly's 4 ball.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 21, 2011)

Spoke to Dean (Doc17) earlier and he won his medal today with a 4 over gross....

As posted on another thread earlier, I had a 3 over...
		
Click to expand...

 






Oh well, at least we'll get to the bar early


----------



## doc17 (Mar 21, 2011)

Spoke to Dean (Doc17) earlier and he won his medal today with a 4 over gross....

As posted on another thread earlier, I had a 3 over...
		
Click to expand...

 



Oh well, at least we'll get to the bar early
		
Click to expand...

     


If only I could dress like RickG !!


----------



## rickg (Mar 24, 2011)

1 more sleep!!!!!!!


----------



## JustOne (Mar 24, 2011)

Looking forward to it, hope this weather holds up. Will be heading up that way nice and early hopefully to find the swing that I misplaced last time I was near Reading


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2011)

Will be heading up that way nice and early hopefully to find the swing that I misplaced last time I was near Reading
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure it was stolen ? I lived in Reading and it can be a dodgy area.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 24, 2011)

Looking forward to it, hope this weather holds up. Will be heading up that way nice and early hopefully to find the swing that I misplaced last time I was near Reading
		
Click to expand...

Yes looking forward to playing tomorrow as well, will try to get there for about 2pm.


----------



## rickg (Mar 24, 2011)

See you on the range!!


----------



## doc17 (Mar 25, 2011)

See you on the range!!
		
Click to expand...

Well what a waste of time that was Rick!!! Next time get out the car go past the range to the 1st tee, hit it find it hit it again!!


----------

